# The Dolfi (Ultrasonic Cleaner)



## WHeunis (15/3/15)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dolfi-next-gen-washing-device

Now I dunno if this is gonna be something useful to us as far as our use of these devices go, but it still looks promising!

It's basically an ultrasonic puck, that turns any water receptacle (like a standard basin) into an ultrasonic cleaner.

Specs are a bit scarce at the moment, but I love the idea!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

